
Show HN: We built a free Corona news dashboard based on RSS feeds - erikrothoff
https://feeder.co/reader/corona
======
erikrothoff
Hi HN! We felt we wanted to help in the way we could during these difficult
times. We combined three features, our Dashboard, Rules and Shared folders
features to build this dashboard. We also implemented so shared folders, that
are usually only for teams, something that can be shared publicly.

We're not trying to play judge of which piece of news is true or false, but we
did hand pick some sources that most of the time post high quality news.
Hopefully this can be a good place to monitor the situation without being
bombarded from regular browsing.

We're now looking for feedback to make it even more useful. Any thoughts on
the format? Missing any sources?

